# Thyme(zatar) it works for me.



## 19482 (Dec 23, 2005)

I experienced a lot of tests just to find which food is good for me or not. Iâ€™ve been suffering from IBS since college .Everyone knows what it is like to be in a classroom







, well I still go to classroom for 8 hours a day to do my training. I found what worked for me by a coincidence . This is my routine everyday until the weekend :::â€ avoiding oily food and big meals, eating dinner at 7:30pm , going to bathroom at 11pm just before sleep. At morning I eat a little snack which is **THYME** with bread or pastry itâ€™s called (zatar) in Arabic. No liquids during classes time until I go home and have water or juice, I avoid drinks such as soda. I eat lunch at 12pm to avoid the stomach growling. Iâ€™m doing this every day now and I found that it works a little bit with me. The noises are reduced and the attacks too. I know itâ€™s boring to have the same meals every day ..but !! whatever !! if this makes me feel more comfortable, itâ€™s okâ€¦I just have to wait 4 more months ,then Iâ€™ll be on the job and the food schedule will be changed of courseâ€¦.Just wanted to share this with you, and if you donâ€™t know about thyme ..Do searches about it .. Itâ€™s common here that thyme (zatar) is good for the tummy. Check this site to be more familiar with it http://www.montrealfood.com/zatar.htmlI also would like to know about others experiences ,,feel free to write or to add my e-mail .. moh_n81###hotmail.com


----------

